# Cca



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A clean dog is all that's required as to grooming. And you can wear whatever you want, jeans, shorts- we get an occasional show suit but not usually. Remember you will hopefully earn the title and will be in a group photo after if so- dress like you'd like to be seen in the GRNews~ HAVE FUN! LEARN LOTS!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CCA is SO fun and interesting! You'll love it. Ours was held outdoors on a really hot day, so I was in shorts and a t-shirt. Was very casual. They won't judge your attire at all, and Prism is right - no need for special grooming. Shala had a bath the day before and I made sure she had pretty feet and trimmed nails. But that was it!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, Prism Goldens and Sweet Girl! Your advice was perfect! We did have a great time and learned a lot. The organizers did an incredible job. I am floored imagining the amount of work it must have taken!

Here's a pic of our boy with his CCA ribbon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, your boy is very handsome!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations! You learn so much about your dog, eh? I loved it. So glad it went well!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, Buddy's Mom Forever and Sweet Girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Anele said:


> Thank you, Buddy's Mom Forever and Sweet Girl!


It is my pleasure to see you embarking on a remarkable journey with your sweet Kevin. :smile2:


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is my pleasure to see you embarking on a remarkable journey with your sweet Kevin. :smile2:


Aww, thank you!!! My daughter is the one who does all the work with him... I just do the driving, heavy lifting, and paying, haha! She's trying to get me into the show ring, but I can't imagine it! I just sit back and admire those who do!


----------

